# Rihanna Fashion Mishap



## Adrienne (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Dianergy (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, she sure is into daffy looking hats these days. The boots are cute...


----------



## monniej (Jul 2, 2008)

loose the hat and the rest is hot!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif loose the hat and the rest is hot! Agrees!


----------



## fawp (Jul 2, 2008)

The bottom half of that outfit is incredibly hot but I think it would look better with a slightly longer top. That top is amazing, though.

That girl sure can bring it.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 2, 2008)

she needs to rest for a bit..she is getting irritating


----------



## vesna (Jul 2, 2008)

What is it with her and those ridiculous hats? I agree with empericalbeauty, I'm starting to get sick of the sight of her now. She's everywhere. Maybe she should take some time out. I'd give her stylist a chance to work on some better outfits anyway.


----------



## Karren (Jul 3, 2008)

wow.... That's really different....


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, she is really getting over-the-top lately. She definitely needs to lose the hat.


----------



## Darla (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought she had the dominatrix thing going on and then all of a sudden you see that top. it's schizophrenic fashion


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, I tried to find something I liked about it, but I can't.... oh well, her good beats the bad.


----------



## daer0n (Jul 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, she is really getting over-the-top lately. She definitely needs to lose the hat. Agree.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree, that hat is foolish. She's so gorgeous that she almost rocks it. But no one could REALLY rock this outfit, LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello Dominatrix/cop from the village people. That really is one tragic outfit.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow um I dont really know what to say about this.


----------



## jellybabey (Jul 3, 2008)

omg she looks horrible in that!!! and it makes her thighs look big!.....


----------



## bCreative (Jul 4, 2008)

She loves those painted on pants!! And yes that hat just kills the whole outfit!!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Jul 4, 2008)

Actually i heard that outfit was a design of one student of project runway they had to make an outfit for rihanna and that is the one that won..


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jul 4, 2008)

Well...if you are going to crash...you might as well burn...

I love outfits that are so bad that they make you wonder whether or not it was intentional.


----------



## Anthea (Jul 6, 2008)

The hat has to go as well as that top. About the only thing I like are the boots.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Jul 6, 2008)

very different. but I &lt;3 herr. This outfit is not her best but I give her credit for changing up her looks even with challenging pieces like these.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't particularly like the entire get up. I think she used to look much prettier when she first came on the scene. Nowadays, she looks plain strange in all the outfits she wears. Time to get a new stylist I guess...


----------



## moccah (Aug 7, 2008)

Horrible boots and hat, the rest is hot though


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 18, 2008)

oh no!!! why Rihanna, why?!!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 20, 2008)

The boots are rocking! Not loving the tight tight leggings so much, I gotta say.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Aug 20, 2008)

It's NOT okay to try THAT hard.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 18, 2009)

not


----------

